# Yet another confused soul wondering "INFJ or INFP"



## Victorianna (Jan 31, 2012)

I've spent the better part of the last two weeks completely engrossed in various MBTI resources in hopes of distinguishing the most prominent differences between having INFJ and INFP preferences. I'm almost 95% sure of my preferences but really want some additional input so that I can be completely certain and quiet any remaining doubts. Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to respond and I apologize that this is such a lengthy read.*

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type? *

Judging versus perceiving functions. I'm sure that I am INF_X_ but have had a difficult time distinguishing clear differences between the two mainly because my focus has been on type descriptions and not individual functions and the sequence of preferences. 

*
2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Understanding and tranquility. I seek to understand myself, others and relationships because without healthy relationships I don't feel as though my life is in harmony (this includes my relationship with myself as well). I also have a strong focus on ethics and feel that my life is incomplete if I cannot contribute to the overall well being of man in some form or another.

*
3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

I always feel like I am at my best when I am able to help people gain better understanding of any subject in which I am well verse. I enjoy these instances most because A) I'm able to be a show-off for a minute or two  and B) I feel as though I may have made a beneficial contribution to another person's personal development or overall understanding. 


*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

Not knowing what I am talking about, especially when I have to put myself out there and ask questions. It's uncomfortable for me to learn in this manner but it's better than remaining uninformed :/ I know that no one knows everything but my own ignorance annoys me.


*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

Much to the benefit of others, I tend to consider the impact that my decisions will have on them. I've frequently remained in unhealthy situations because of the benefits it provided to someone else. 


*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

My emphasis is typically making sure that I am well informed and organized. I like to revise and stream-line the body of information in question especially if it is a formal project for class. I also take extra (sometimes unnecessary) caution to make sure that things are visually appealing. I try to make sure I have control of the outcome, otherwise I get nervous about what to expect in the end. I like to direct the information so that it leads to a solid, unified and well-rounded conclusion. 

*
7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *

Having a lot of fun to me means letting go of my inhibitions and acting in a manner which is far more extraverted than I'd normally go for. This is rare and only occurs when I am around very familiar people, mood and circumstances permitting. Normally, it consists of singing along with songs way too loudly and (much to my own detriment) utilizing my two left feet to dance like a fool. Just general silliness.

*
8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I'm more prone to theorizing. I don't typically take a hands-on approach to learning and if I just memorize information it doesn't really seep in all that well. 


*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Well, let's just say that right now you wouldn't guess it from looking around my apartment but I am organized. Everything has its proper place and I despise it when things are moved around. When things are a little messy (like now) it bugs me greatly and makes me feel kind of anxious...too bad I have other priorities at the moment 


*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

I try to understand the underlying principles first for sure. 


*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

I have to say that I make sure that others are okay first. This has been the source of some of my confusion because I've been under a bit of pressure from others who claim that I need to just be myself instead of adapting to the needs and expectations of others, resulting in a tiny bit of inner conflict. That seems like quite the paradox now that I put it into writing...


*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I think before speaking and I tend to keep the vast majority of my thoughts and feelings to myself unless I have a particularly strong opinion about something or if I'm consciously seeking others' input. I definitely prefer one-on-one interactions. I find groups of more than three somewhat terrifying, personally. 


*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

Action speaks louder than words but I try to take both into account equally (assuming that the person in question has not given me reason to distrust their word). In general, I like to know what I'm getting myself into before making a move. I feel more secure in my actions when I've taken all discernible aspects of the situation into consideration and analyzed the possible consequences.


*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do? *

I don't watch very much television, maybe once a month but in general, if friends call me on the night they want to go out I usually won't want to go (unless I am feeling particularly spontaneous and outgoing). I usually prefer to stay home and watch an interesting movie, listen to music, browse the internet, or read.


*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I become more impulsive, bitter and overall irritable. If I am experiencing anxiety, which I am prone to, I won't want to go anywhere and if I do I feel overwhelmed. I generally won't want to speak to anyone and come off as being aloof to others. 

*
16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

I don't like people who are inconsiderate or thoughtless when interacting with others. I also dislike it when people are lazy, mean-spirited and apathetic. I'm not fond of criticizing others so this is kind of an off putting question to me. 

*
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I will talk about anything as long as it is interesting. If I'm not well versed in the topic at hand I mainly ask plenty of questions, especially when I am getting to know people of different cultures or backgrounds. Some of my favorite conversational topics include art, symbolic interpretation, philosophy, politics, sociology and ethics. 


*18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life?*

Showing off, superfluous social hierarchies, overindulging in the acquisition of material possessions, religion  please don't flame me. I'm not sure this meets the objective of the question but I can't think of anything else :/

*
19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

They say that I am hot and cold. I think most of the they perceive my distant nature to be a product of some sort of personal negative feeling or miscommunication. I just asked and they don't think I'm selfish.


*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Anything that will keep my mind occupied. Watching a play or theatrical production, enjoying some live music if possible, reading, researching something of interest, walking through the city and observing others, or even just pondering on one of a vast array of interesting topics and seeking the opinions of others to help me form a more complete view of the subject.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Check this out (before I go on to analyze your post):


----------



## retroscenery (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you're an INFJ. A lot of people are really hard to tell, but you seem incredibly INFJ to me. No way you're an INFP, that is for certain.


----------



## Victorianna (Jan 31, 2012)

Any other takers? All feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Down to those two, my thinking is INFJ, not INFP. I see a lot of Fe here.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I read a lot of Fe in your post. But I don't know enough about Si and Ni to be able to tell if you're INFJ. You're probably not INFP though.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

ketchup said:


> I read a lot of Fe in your post. But I don't know enough about Si and Ni to be able to tell if you're INFJ. You're probably not INFP though.


Between the two I would say Ni, not Si.

Check out the answer on how she learns: theorizing. She also judges new ideas by figuring out the principles they work on. The idea that she wants to direct her information in a presentation to a unified conclusion. And so on.

Also, overall I don't see a lot of reliance on Si.


----------



## Silent Chameleon (Mar 29, 2011)

Probably INFJ.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> Between the two I would say Ni, not Si.
> 
> Check out the answer on how she learns: theorizing. She also judges new ideas by figuring out the principles they work on. The idea that she wants to direct her information in a presentation to a unified conclusion. And so on.
> 
> Also, overall I don't see a lot of reliance on Si.


True on the theorizing. I thought the principles thing was Ti though? I thought that was a Ti/Te question. lol. Anyway, I see your point.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Like others, I noticed a lot of Fe in your responses.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

ketchup said:


> True on the theorizing. I thought the principles thing was Ti though? I thought that was a Ti/Te question. lol. Anyway, I see your point.


Hmm. Yeah, I suppose it could be. I was a bit rushed in thinking things over this morning.


----------



## retroscenery (Sep 29, 2011)

Why I see Ni over Si;

Well, you use an awful lot of Ti. Very highly developed, which rules out Fe dom. Number 13 is very characteristic of strong Ti. You have a very strong appreciation for symoblism and you appear rather metaphorical. You're very articulate, and there's this vibe of someone who is an intuitive overall. There is no use of Si anywhere from what I've seen. You just have a very linear, symoblic kind of thinking that seems much more Ni dom than Si dom. You also have the confident and self assured kind of personality you see in an INFJ moreso than an ISFJ. Your love of teaching and influencing others is very Fe of you but something about it strikes a chord with Ni+fe. Don't ask how.



> I like to revise and stream-line the body of information in question especially if it is a formal project for class.


Now this is either Ti or Ni. I'm not incredibly great at typology. I'll let someone else analyze it. 

Yep you seem more Ni than Si dom to me.


----------



## Victorianna (Jan 31, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Down to those two, my thinking is INFJ, not INFP. I see a lot of Fe here.


I have noticed that I tend to overuse my Fe function. My conclusion is that this is a direct result of the industry I work in, healthcare. Furthermore the nature of my work in general is highly interpersonal, requiring me to attend to several people at once for extended periods of time. I'm also beginning to connect this to my "Fi" crisis. I'm not absolutely sure if the cognitive functions work in this way but I've begun hypothesizing that I have had consistently high Fi and Fe scores because I overuse my Fe function and thus Fi "witch" function kicks in. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong in this assumption, I'm starting to get frustrated at my own lack of understanding.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Victorianna said:


> I have noticed that I tend to overuse my Fe function. My conclusion is that this is a direct result of the industry I work in, healthcare. Furthermore the nature of my work in general is highly interpersonal, requiring me to attend to several people at once for extended periods of time. I'm also beginning to connect this to my "Fi" crisis. I'm not absolutely sure if the cognitive functions work in this way but I've begun hypothesizing that I have had consistently high Fi and Fe scores because I overuse my Fe function and thus Fi "witch" function kicks in. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong in this assumption, I'm starting to get frustrated at my own lack of understanding.


I don't know enough about Beebe's model or shadow functions in any other aspect to gauge them well.

I summon help, if applicable: @_LiquidLight_


----------



## Victorianna (Jan 31, 2012)

Was just thinking about asking liquidlight through the INFJ forum.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

INFJ. So much Fe.


----------



## StrawberryDreams (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with everyone else, INFJ.


----------



## TwistMeSweetly (May 19, 2012)

I really agree, INFJ is what you seem like to me. :happy:


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

INFJ. too much Fe and too structured for Ne


----------

